

Drone crash-lands at US Open - stefap2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oII7XOicv0

======
georgemcbay
3DR Solo. Not the best bit of publicity for 3DR on multiple levels.

As a hobbyist quadcopter designer/pilot, I'm getting real sick of these idiots
flying in all sorts of stupid places you shouldn't be flying a 4 pound brick
with potentially skin-cutting blades attached. People already have enough of
an irrational bias against "drones", events like this sure aren't going to
help.

Good thing the stands in that area were empty.

